# Alaska drawing permits are avalible.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The state of Alaska has a drawing permit system for limited harvest areas, they can be found under Alaska fish and game. They tell you of the areas and how to do it. If any one has any questions they can PM me and I will try to answer their questions. The applictions can be filled out on line and a paper copy can be sent in as well. It closes end of December so there is time, just don't wait for the last min.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Barry, what species are available under this program.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I beleive he is talking about moose.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I believe he probably is, but thought I would ask him to make it clear for others....thank you though.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It is for some black bear , grizzly/brown bear, sheep, goat, moose caribou. The only ones that require a guide is sheep, and brown/grizzly bear, unsure about goat. The archery ones require a profency test and will accept other states test.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Barry.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow thank you Barry !

Sheep sure would be an wonderful adventure plus a work out of a life time.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Look over the stuff and look at the regs. It seems almost like you need to be a lawyer to figure some of this stuff out and send me a message if anyone has problems figuring it out. A call to fish and game and talk to the people at the desk about the game side. They have seprite offices.


----------

